

In Death, Nexus One Does What It Couldn’t Do In Life: Sell - stanleydrew
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/19/nexus-one-sales/

======
car
Too bad most folks prefer subsidized phones, and Google's experiment with the
N1 didn't work out.

After initially falling in love with the iPhone, I bought an N1 since it
supports T-Mobile's US 3G frequency. The N1 is a great phone, and I'm sending
this comment over it's mobile hotspot through my ancient $6/month T-Mobile
unlimited data plan.

Where there is coverage, T-Mobile's 3G network rocks. The latency and download
speeds are comparable to a good DSL connection. I've made Skype video calls
with a MBP via the N1 that were absolutely perfect. But then I might have been
the only user in that cell ;)

A little known advantage of T-Mob's 3G network is that it's purely for data,
while voice is carried over other frequencies. They have fiber to their
towers, with HSPA+ already deployed in many metro areas.

Another advantage of the N1 are the unbridled access to the latest and
greatest firmware and app updates.

Downsides are the plastic touch screen that scratches easily, and the OLED
display which is almost impossible to read in sunlight.

~~~
whalesalad
Plastic touch screen? Did they change them half-way thru production? Mine is
made of glass (it feels like glass, at least) and doesn't have a _single_
scratch on it. It still looks new, and I ordered it on launch day.

~~~
car
Hah, also ordered on launch day :) And I'm glad I got the desk and car docks,
as they seem to be sold out as well.

Initially I also thought that the N1 touch screen was glass, but then I
managed to put a couple of ugly scratches into it when the N1 was in the same
pocket as my keys for a minute.

When I complained about this to someone who works for the maker of the worlds
most popular phone ( _cough_ ), I was told that the N1 screen is made from a
very hard resin, but plastic nonetheless. They had done some competitive
analysis.

------
zmmmmm
I still hold to the theory that Google didn't cancel the N1 because it wasn't
selling well enough - rather they cancelled it because they worried it would
sell _too_ well. In other words, they only wanted to sell it as a flagship
device and as insurance in case they couldn't get wide adoption of Android. It
was a backup plan. Once they had a whole array of carriers on side they no
longer saw it as in their interest to have a huge market of N1s out there
(which they have to support). With so many carriers embracing Android, the
danger for Google now is doing anything that interferes with that.

~~~
extension
Indeed, how would low sales have been a reason to cancel the phone? How much
overhead can there be selling one item through a website, with virtually no
marketing or customer service?

And now they're going to keep selling them anyway, so they have to keep the
whole pipeline running, but they still won't sell them to consumers.

Either they are not making a profit on the phone or there are hidden motives
at work here.

------
jrockway
I was surprised to hear him say that the N1 was better than the EVO, until I
remembered that I replaced the stock software with what is essentially the N1
build. HTC Sense is absolutely awful compared to AOSP, and it's nice to know
that I'm not the only one that thinks so. It's amazing how random tweaks to
the software can make it so unusable.

(Also, the default build on my EVO ate battery like crazy, the number one
complaint by reviewers. Install CM, the battery lasts all day, even with heavy
Kindle and Browser use.)

It's a shame that "normal users" don't get to decide whether or not they want
Sense.

~~~
Qz
I don't know about the EVO, but Sense on my Incredible is pretty slick and I
haven't had any battery problems (although I just got it Tuesday).

~~~
jrockway
Have you ever used stock Android?

The thing that nails Sense for me is that the calendar app requires you to
spin digits around (11:01, 11:02, 11:03, ... for your 11:45 appointment),
whereas the stock Android app lets you just type them in or press a button.
Not as OMG AWESOME, but much easier to actually _use_.

Anyway, Sense only lasted a few days on my phone, so I am not experienced. I
just know that the stock AOSP lock screen, dialer, calendar, and browser all
work better.

~~~
nooneelse
Even easier would be something that recognized that 00, 15, 30, 45 are going
to cover most uses and thus made it a single tap to select which one of those
you want (with the "more general please" option if you need it).

~~~
jrockway
Excellent idea. What's great about Android is that I can clone the git repo,
add this feature, and see if I like it. Much better than waiting for some
"expert" to "decide" that this is best and then waiting for the next OS
upgrade!

------
mgcross
I was torn between an iPhone 4 and N1. In the end I chose Android because I
wanted an experience more akin to a minuscule laptop than an appliance.
Unsubsidized $30/month unlimited data and free tethering/wifi hotspot doesn't
hurt.

My daughter has a current-gen (3GS hardware) iPod Touch that I love to borrow
for gaming and exploring apps, so I'm familiar with iOS4. I've also spent
plenty of time with co-workers' iPhone 4s.

I'm happy with the N1 so far, but the screen isn't as pretty as the iPhone 4.
Better than the 3GS and more neutral than the Vibrant's SAMOLED, but still a
close second to the iPhone 4.

But the biggest issue I have is the app marketplace. I have serious iPhone
game envy. And to a lesser extent, app envy. I've seen many cross-platform
apps (Gowalla included) that feel aesthetically half-baked compared to their
iPhone counterparts. I'm happy to see Unity 3D, PopCap and Angry Birds on
board, but I really wish developers/designers/publishers could put a little
more effort into their Android ports. On the other hand, I suppose well-
designed Android apps and games are somewhat of an untapped market.

------
bconway
I believe it. We have a couple kicking around the office and they're fantastic
tools. You won't get my HTC Incredible away from me (Vz > AT&T, optical sensor
> trackball), but the extra effort required to root and NAND-unlock it is a
downside over the Nexus One. Part of me does wish I waited for the Droid 2, as
I like the form factor much better, but with Motorola's anti-hacking efforts
lately, I probably wouldn't be as happy with it.

~~~
jsolson
Does anyone actually use that trackball for anything other than text
selection, though?

Going from an iPhone to a Nexus One for about six months, I mostly wished that
it wasn't there (except when I wanted to select and copy text, at which point
I wished I was back on my iPhone).

~~~
ZeroGravitas
You can use it as a physical camera buuton.

~~~
RK
I have a whole new respect for the ball now! One of my major complaints with
the N1 was the awkwardness of taking photos with the screen facing away from
me (e.g. self portrait). This tip pretty much addresses that.

------
paul9290
Has anyone tried using a Nexus One with a TMobile data plan only ($40
unlimited) as their sole communication device?

Id love to save $40 money off cost of iPhone; been eagerly awaiting the day to
use data plans only. Maybe we are almost there with Tmobile unlimited and
NExus One?

~~~
sahaj
where are you seeing the $30 unlimited data plan?

~~~
mgcross
I was under the impression that the "Even More Plus Smartphone" plan was
$39.99, but when I brought my new N1 into the store, I was quoted $30/month
unlimited, no contract. I've been a customer since 2002 and have a family plan
(voice and text) that expires in November. Maybe it's for existing customers?

------
ecoffey
I was going to buy one after my t-mobile contract ran out. They just didn't
give me enough time :-/

~~~
tshtf
Anyone can register as a developer and purchase one today (or when the stock
is replenished).

~~~
barake
But you can no longer buy one subsidized via a T-Mobile contract for something
like $189. Unsubsidized phones are a tough sell in the US and really don't
make sense on most carriers. Only T-Mobile gives you a discount on service for
skipping out on subsidies.

~~~
ecoffey
I didn't want a subsidized one, since part of the attraction was that it would
work with any GSM carrier.

------
da5e
A failed Google product is a lot like a cancelled TV show. Only a few million
people liked it.

------
superk
I think they were little too focused on the US market. Here (in Costa Rica)
almost everyone I know with a smartphone has a N1. There is a monopoly carrier
here and no phone+service package, so N1 makes perfect sense - just plug the
chip in and go - no unlocking or rooting required. I bet there are a lot of
other international markets where the N1 would do just as well.

~~~
albemuth
Sadly the new dev phones won't work with ICE's 3g network,now a tico's Nexus
is literally irreplaceable.

------
izend
I have played with the Nexus One and Samsung Galaxy S (Vibrant) and I have to
say the Galaxy S is a much smoother experience. The tactile feel of the Galaxy
S is just awesome.

------
contol-m
I got my Nexus One just after they stopped selling it. (bought a new one off
eBay) and couldn't be happier with it.

------
varjag
So, aside from possible DeLorean effect, any idea why?

~~~
starnix17
The Nexus One is the only modern Android phone (besides the original Motorola
Droid) that runs pure Android- it doesn't have any of the additional software
like HTC Sense or Motorola Blur.

It's also usually the first to receive updates, it got Froyo way before any
other device.

~~~
StavrosK
Pardon my ignorance, but is it possible for someone with a Sense phone, say,
to install pure android on it and get all the advantages of the Nexus One,
with the updates and all? Or do you need drivers or something?

~~~
moobot
It requires rooting/jailbreaking your phone and unlocking the bootloader, if
you consider that an option. Otherwise, American carriers (except for
T-Mobile) will freak out if you even mention running something other than what
they put on the phone.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, sure, that's fine (I ran Android on my iPhone once). Does it work
perfectly otherwise, or are there any incompatibilities?

------
Towle_
_I understand._

In death, a member of Project Mayhem has a name. _His name_ is Robert Paulson.

------
gcb
They announced the death of the nexus one?

If i remember they announced the death of the web store and said that they
will bend over to sell in the operator's stores.

~~~
wmf
There's nowhere that a non-developer can buy a Nexus One in the US. They
aren't for sale. They aren't coming soon. People know a dead phone when they
see one.

~~~
davidw
I think they were very stupid to not push the thing more in Europe, where
people are quite used to buying unlocked phones for their full price.

------
hdx
Sounds like Michael Jackson lol

